# Collectible limit?



## PeeBraiin (Oct 29, 2015)

What are everyone's opinions n it?
I think limiting people to two collectibles each every time there is a restock would be awesome.
Mostly because people hoard them and overprice them.
It's kind of ridiculous in my opinion, mostly because I saw people that got 10+ while other get none:/


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

it's just a game
tbt won't get me money in real life


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

I feel like, the fact that jubs did limit the last two restocks gave everyone a fair chance of getting cupcakes yesterday, so i think that when there is going to be multiple restocks, the first one or two should be limited, and the others should be buy what you can ;3


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> I feel like, the fact that jubs did limit the last two restocks gave everyone a fair chance of getting cupcakes yesterday, so i think that when there is going to be multiple restocks, the first one or two should be limited, and the others should be buy what you can ;3



/rolls eyes extra hard 
ANYWAYS


----------



## Jacob (Oct 29, 2015)

i mean they are called collectibles for a reason


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> I feel like, the fact that jubs did limit the last two restocks gave everyone a fair chance of getting cupcakes yesterday, so i think that when there is going to be multiple restocks, the first one or two should be limited, and the others should be buy what you can ;3



lol you're just saying that cause you got two full rows of cupcakes
if you went and got nothing you wouldn't be saying anything right now
so bye with all that


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 29, 2015)

Buddy said:


> i mean they are called collectibles for a reason




Rolls eyes


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Leave me alone!


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 29, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Leave me alone!



Rolls eyes


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> I feel like, the fact that jubs did limit the last two restocks gave everyone a fair chance of getting cupcakes yesterday, so i think that when there is going to be multiple restocks, the first one or two should be limited, and the others should be buy what you can ;3



Agreed. Everyone had a fair chance of getting them yesterday.  There are plenty of people selling them on the tbt market, so just get enough bells to pay for them there. It's not like people are hoarding them and never letting them go.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Oct 29, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> lol you're just saying that cause you got two full rows of cupcakes
> if you went and got nothing you wouldn't be saying anything right now
> so bye with all that



Omfg that read tho


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 29, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Agreed. Everyone had a fair chance of getting them yesterday.  There are plenty of people selling them on the tbt market, so just get enough bells to pay for them there. It's not like people are hoarding them and never letting them go.




Rolls eyes


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 29, 2015)

I agree with you - it makes me cri when I see people with like 10 cupcakes ;-;


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 29, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I agree with you - it makes me cri when I see people with like 10 cupcakes ;-;



Makes me want to find they location and drag 
Like what you need 10 cupcakes for


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 29, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I agree with you - it makes me cri when I see people with like 10 cupcakes ;-;



Agreed.  I understand if you buy like 3-5 per restock, or get lucky and get quite a few, but people who spam click and walk away with 20 copies of the same one is irritating.

Also they need to fix the shop, because like the release, I ended up with more than I wanted o_0 I clicked on each one once except for the cake which I clicked twice; I ended up with two extra candles plus all of those.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Makes me want to find they location and drag
> Like what you need 10 cupcakes for



Agreed!
1 to 2 limit every restock


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

for that tbt moooonnneeeeyyyyy


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 29, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> for that tbt moooonnneeeeyyyyy




To draw my ugly occccccsss


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 29, 2015)

I also think, once an item is in your cart, then that's it. I've had a Pumpkin Cupcake taken from my cart twice now


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I agree with you - it makes me cri when I see people with like 10 cupcakes ;-;



agreed tbh

i just think it's kinda like. why lmao?? and lets be real here what about the people without? :I it just limits chance for them


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> agreed tbh
> 
> i just think it's kinda like. why lmao?? and lets be real here what about the people without? :I



I just got mad at the girl and she's like "fair chance" and got 2 rows like bye


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

well
newbies can't get any tbt when they join lmao at that
their only option is the spam board to earn tbt
or wait for giveaways

can't really be hype when people selling them for 2k each


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 29, 2015)

Let's all our collectible-less people, hug and cri it out
*huddles*


----------



## PeeBraiin (Oct 29, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> well
> newbies can't get any tbt when they join lmao at that
> their only option is the spam board to earn tbt
> or wait for giveaways
> ...



Yeah I know, it's freaking ridiculous

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugilite said:


> I just got mad at the girl and she's like "fair chance" and got 2 rows like bye



YES


----------



## matt (Oct 29, 2015)

I like how it is now, it adds some fun and competition to the forum


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 29, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> I just got mad at the girl and she's like "fair chance" and got 2 rows like bye



imo it isn't really like 'fair chance' when you get two rows :') and why would people want loads (cough 10) of one collectible?


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 29, 2015)

matt said:


> I like how it is now, it adds some fun and competition to the forum




Rolls eyes


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> imo it isn't really like 'fair chance' when you get two rows :') and why would people want loads (cough 10) of one collectible?



to sell for tbt why else


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

welp....


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> welp....





Hating on tbt but no real money?
Hating on ugly pixels? Gasp
Try again


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> welp....



ew why does people always use this as a last resort


----------



## Coach (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> welp....



Why is there white liquid all over his face


Also I get that the in cart reserve thing would help people but someone could get all of them in their cart and then rip everyone else
which pretty much happens now anyway


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

Coach said:


> Why is there white liquid all over his face
> 
> 
> Also I get that the in cart reserve thing would help people but someone could get all of them in their cart and then rip everyone else
> which pretty much happens now anyway



because he's having a fun time


----------



## himeki (Oct 29, 2015)

I bet you guys wouldn't be acting like this if you got 10 cakes.


----------



## Coach (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> because he's having a fun time



It looks like he's having a seizure but sure

Also that winky face scares me


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I bet you guys wouldn't be acting like this if you got 10 cakes.



THANK YOU!


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I bet you guys wouldn't be acting like this if you got 10 cakes.





Sorry Rebecca but no


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 29, 2015)

I mean, it is fair to everyone.
GG to the people who got them.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I bet you guys wouldn't be acting like this if you got 10 cakes.



Yeah, they probably wouldn't be so bitter if they were in ems' (or anyone else who got a bunch at restock) shoes tbh.


----------



## Murray (Oct 29, 2015)

Post quality please people. If you don't want to stick to the topic at hand take it to the collectible discussion thread.


----------



## himeki (Oct 29, 2015)

ems said:


> THANK YOU!



Good for you for getting 10!


----------



## boujee (Oct 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I bet you guys wouldn't be acting like this if you got 10 cakes.



nah, i would be saying the same thing tbh
i got the collectibles c;


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 29, 2015)

Sorry don't know how to be fake 
I speak my mind


----------



## PeeBraiin (Oct 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Good for you for getting 10!


----------

